# bass boat saltwater?



## logandorn96 (Mar 27, 2011)

I was fishing in the inter-coastal and saw a "school" of 3 bass boats flying past me and got me to thinking what are the pros and cons of using a bass boat in saltwater?

I mean if you took the carpet off and replaced it with sea dek or painted it with kiwi grip it would be good wouldn't it?


----------



## paint it black (Nov 3, 2007)

No. It wouldn't be good. 
The hardware used on bass boats isn't made for saltwater. 
Common problems that occur is the steering will lock up, then trim and tilt issues.


----------



## firecat1981 (Nov 27, 2007)

Not a good idea, I've had friends do it, everything rusts and the carpet holds onto the salt.

http://www.microskiff.com/cgi-bin/yabb2/YaBB.pl?num=1290866237


----------



## WhiteDog70810 (May 6, 2008)

I grew up using bass boats in salt water.  They are very under-engineered for the purpose.  We were always plagued by rotten decks, corroded hardware and electrical problems.  It seems they always need something fixed.  The steering cable got very stiff for a couple years, but we learned to live with it... until it broke.  Fortunately I was going reasonably straight when it happened, so the only harm was a 1 hr trolling motor ride back to the camp.  The trailers are cheap.  We had 2 axles break.  The factory trolling motors can't fight the tide and wind.

As stated, they are comfy to fish out of and cheap to find.  All you got to do is rip out the carpet, replace the decks, wiring, trolling motor and hardware and grease the steering cable religiously and they are decent boats to fish out of.

:

Nate


----------



## Jason33 (Jan 18, 2011)

Wow....these guys are tough. Actually, I think bass boats are the best fishing boats period. Some of the bass boat mfg's make saltwater models including AL (or galv) trailers, no carpet, SS components, SW T/Ms, etc....Generally, I would not take mine in SW but where I live, I launch in freshwater so the comments about bass boat trailers being "cheap" is totally off the mark. If you need to launch in SW use a hoist. Now days, most motors are all the same so the motor won't care.

Upsides to bass boats....speed, stability, room, storage (lockable)...Downside....heavy, deep draft, expensive....but as far as saltwater issues....you'd get the same issues with any freshwater boat. 

My point is the fishability of a bass boat is very tough to beat. I'd take one over a bay boat any day where I fish. But this is a microskiff board and if that's your style....a bass boat won't compare since they are so much larger. 

Oh yeah....they are not cheap either and they are made of the same material as all other boats. Most these days are fiberglass with no wood....


----------



## logandorn96 (Mar 27, 2011)

yah, I want to keep my skiff and get a boat for going for tarpon offshore in may and june and bass boats are cheap and sell quick.

My buddy has one and it has no problems so far, also the decks not even wood its fiberglass. the carpet hasnt rotted, everything works fine. the trolling motor is a little crappy considering its a lot older than the boat. the trailer is good casue he washes/scrubs it down after every use.

I think you guys are being a little harsh, there like the coolest looking boats out there


----------



## lemaymiami (Feb 9, 2007)

I know a few guys who run them (and years ago some of the best backcountry runners around used them...). A big part of the cost of any boat is the hardware. Bassboats generally have hardware not suitable for the salt (the right gear for salt is a lot more money any way you look at it...). At first a setup meant for freshwater will work just fine... it will be a few months down the line when things begin to go south on you. If you're prepared to replace darned nearly every hinge, switch, cleat, metal fitting of any kind as they corrode out and start causing trouble.... then go for it. As far as trailers go, they're either meant for saltwater use or they're not.... and if they're not they will cause you a world of trouble (the ones meant for saltwater are trouble enough if you use them a lot... ask me how I know...).

In the 'Glades (where I am most days) it's quite common to launch in salt but actually run up into and fish in freshwater or vice versa. Places like that work pretty well for bass boats (particularly those planning on using them like a bassboat with a trolling motor all day long). Your rig will last a good while in those circumstances - but not your trailer unless you're almost steam cleaning it after every dunking in saltwater. Good luck and let everyone know how it works out.


----------



## swaddict (Dec 19, 2009)

since most bass boats (that are shown on advertisements or seen on tv) have at least a 200hp motor, might make it a little difficult to pole on the flats. They're just 2 different styles of boats made for 2 different types of fishing.


----------



## firecat1981 (Nov 27, 2007)

> I think you guys are being a little harsh, there like the coolest looking boats out there


Not really, there are reasons why you don't see them in salt water often. I've been on many on the eastcoast and they really don't do well. The motors as mentioned are very heavy and they don't float very skinny at all. They run great in calmer waters, but running a chop is not what they are made for or designed to do. Some companies do use the same mould for there bay boats, but none that I would buy. Most are extremely heavy weight also as they use cheaper construction methods to keep the cost down since they assume you won't be running across the bay with it. 
Can they be converted, of coarse, is it worth it, not really since you can buy a better suited flats/bay boat better for the same amount it will cost to rerig it. Plus with the way the consoles are designed you need to really be seated to operate them safely. Hard to see sand bars and oysters when you can't stand up IMO
As far as looks go, I'm not a fan at all, If I wanted flashy colors and sparkles I would have became a gogo dancer! ;D


----------



## WhiteDog70810 (May 6, 2008)

To each their own. They are not made to withstand salt water corrosion and it shows eventually.

I should have specified that they are cheap to find used.

They are comfortable to fish out of. I will never deny that.

Nate


----------



## paint it black (Nov 3, 2007)

My buddy went through two trailers using his for less than a year in saltwater, and the second one I did repair after repair until it finally gave out on him.
And by repair, I mean cutting out sections and welding in new fresh sections for him.

My other buddy used his for two months before his trailer also gave out.

Not to mention, rewiring the boat because they don't use marine tinned cables, allowing the crappy cables they did use to corrode beyond repair.

It's just simply not a good thing to do.
We're not being harsh, we're speaking from past experiences.

You come on here and ask for advice, and say we're being harsh when you don't hear what you want to hear.


----------



## logandorn96 (Mar 27, 2011)

Fair enough, maybe i'll get one for lakes around here. I love to bass fish anyways ;D


----------



## firecat1981 (Nov 27, 2007)

If you buy an old flats boat you can do both and not worry about it


----------

